# Best RCI timeshare near Pebble Beach/Carmel area



## Auger (Feb 14, 2016)

Would like to exchange RCI points and stay this time next year near Carmel and seeking recommendations.


----------



## presley (Feb 14, 2016)

Since there are only 3 in the area, you should probably request all 3. 
Worldmark Marina Dunes
Pacific Grove Plaza
Pine Acres Lodge

There is one other timeshare in the area, but it trades in II, not RCI.


----------



## winos2 (Feb 14, 2016)

I would not try for Pines Acre Lodge.  SFX trade there was terrible.


----------



## skimble (Feb 19, 2016)

winos2 said:


> I would not try for Pines Acre Lodge.  SFX trade there was terrible.



I liked the place.  The location is primo.  The room... ok.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 20, 2016)

skimble said:


> I liked the place.  The location is primo.  The room... ok.



I agree.  It's a funky little place in a great location.


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 24, 2016)

*Pine Acres Lodge*

We stayed in a studio at Pine Acres Lodge and adored it. It was spacious with a Murphy bed. We never even put the bed up during the day. The grounds are nice with a hot tub and a grill area. The location is superb. I would stay there again in a heartbeat.


----------



## nazclk (Apr 30, 2016)

*Pine Acres*

I thought it was nice when I stayed there. Pacific Grove Plaza was also very nice.


----------



## lynne (Apr 30, 2016)

We own at Pacific Grove Plaza and love the accommodations (large, clean units), parking and location.  We can walk into Monterey and have many dining options in the town of Pacific Grove without the need to drive.  

There are only 16 units in total (8 1-bedroom and 8 2-bedroom) so exchanging into the resort may be an issue.  When we don't use our unit (not very often), we trade through SFX or rent it directly.


----------

